# Summer Time Frog Meeting



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Checking on dates for a summertime frog meet. We are looking to see what works for most. March 22, I know its not summer but it is the final Sunday before memorial day weekend(which most people take a vacation) or the weekend before the summer solstice June 18 or 19. Let's see how we can make this a great area meet for all our local froggers.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

do you mean May 22nd?


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, it is the other Ma... month. Merry merry month of May. We live in the 22193 Woodbridge, VA.


----------

